# What's your Capture One tethered workflow?



## pardus (Dec 8, 2016)

I am brand new to Capture One and having a couple workflow issues that I can't seem to figure out and hoping someone can help me out. 

I am a product/commercial photographer shooting tethered with a Canon 5DS R and previously shot tethered with EOS utilities or Lightroom. So far I really like the interface and options of capture one but have a few issues that are problematic and a potential deal breaker on switching. Hopefully its something simple that I just overlooked. 

While being tethered shooting in my studio with strobes, I do like to use my camera viewfinder to frame shots and choose my focus points however, my camera body says that it is busy and no on camera functions are available. I am usually shooting f16-f20 so using live view is useless unless I switch my iso and aperture so that there is enough light in live view, then switch those settings back to take the shot. Doable but a pain the ass. 

So, is there a way to still use my camera functions on the actual body while using capture one or am I limited to only using the software to control it?

Is there any sort of simple method to use live view for focus and framing without having to change my exposure settings to get enough light in live view and then switch back for strobes. 

When I am tethered and turn on my camera, EOS utilities auto starts every time, can I turn that off? I left the EOS app open and could still shoot with capture one using it's shutter in the app, I can also control my functions through the body and the photo would be taken but then would not load into capture one session. I suppose its on my card but not transferred to my Mac.

I am probably missing a preference or option but couldn't find it. How do you guys shoot with capture one tethered?


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi Pardus. 
I'm not sure if turning off exposure simulation (makes the live view show under or over exposed images) might help, I think with our exposure simulation you would see a similar light level to looking through the viewfinder. It should mean that you don't have to wind aperture or ISO settings to the level of an ambient light shot. 
By the way, I have not tried using capture one, but have found that apps on phones leave the camera saying busy, I think I have seen 'Connected to PC' too. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2016)

Remote shooting disables the camera functions, just disconnect the camera if you want to manually operate it.

If you merely want images to transfer to the software after you capture them, I'd use Canon utilities. 

There are two modes, remote shooting, and remote download. If you use remote shooting, it is remote only.


----------



## zim (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi Pardus,

Your a professional photographer so as a professional amateur ;D who's only played with that (what seemed to be feature rich) part of the software I would only respectfully suggest you get those questions answered on the c1 forums or the support line itself they also have a huge amount of tutorials on line so at the least will point you in the correct direction. You should also try http://captureoneblog.com contact via [email protected]

I've found it pretty cool software but I can't answer your questions at the level you need
good luck!


----------



## pardus (Dec 9, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Remote shooting disables the camera functions, just disconnect the camera if you want to manually operate it.
> 
> If you merely want images to transfer to the software after you capture them, I'd use Canon utilities.
> 
> There are two modes, remote shooting, and remote download. If you use remote shooting, it is remote only.



I don't want to have to pull out a cable or quit software overtime i want to frame a shot or change focus points. I have been using EOS utilities and lightroom tethered for years, I can fully operate the camera body while either of those apps are open and then go back and forth depending on the situation. In C1 however, the body says busy and cannot operate the body. I am very interested in the C1 app but this is a deal breaker. 

I have posted in the C1 forum but not much action yet on my post.


----------

